# Testcases in JAR



## P! (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite mit Netbeans und möchte ein JAR-File erstellen, in dem nicht nur die Klassen des source-Packages sondern auch alle Klassen des test-Packages enthalten sind, sodass ich auf diese in einem anderen Projekt zugreifen kann. Wenn ich den Buildprozess anstoße werden aber nur die Klassen des source-Packages berücksichtigt. 
Ich habe mich bisher nie mit Ant oder Maven beschäftigt und keine Ahnung, ob es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt, alle Klassen im JAR unterzubringen. Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke!

Philipp


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2010)

MIt maven gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Tests als Seperates Jar zu deployen, und wenn man sich mit Maven auskennt, ist das sehr einfach 
Mit Ant geht das natürlich auch, oder nur mit Eclipse/Netbeans.
Bei Eclipse muss man einstellen, dass die Tests mitexportiert werden.


----------



## P! (17. Nov 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort, maki. Weißt du, wo genau das in Eclipse (oder noch besser Netbeans) eingestellt werden kann? Ich kann diese Option leider nicht finden und eine Suche im Internet hat mich auch nicht weitergebracht.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2010)

Kenne mich mit Netbeanms nicht wirklich aus, aber anscheinend wird es dort per Ant Script gemacht.

Jar Task
Unter "Multiple filesets" solltest du finden was du brauchst.


----------

